# Wicking Problem.



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

Mann Lake suggested 2/0 wicking for the Silicone Carved Egg mold. The wick keeps burning itself out. What wick should i use to fix the problem?:scratch:


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

more than likely dirty wax, I make the same candle and have no prob. with 2/0 if you used #2 by acc. that would be the prob. as it is a smaller wick


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If a wick is burning itself out, it is either dirty wax (clogging the wick) or the wick is undersized (wick drowns). 
An undersized wick will have enough flame to melt the wax, but then cannot draw it up fast enough and it will drown in the wax melt pool.
A clogged wick will run out of fuel to burn and the flame will go out.
More than likely your wax is not clean enough. What did your wick tell you?


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok. Thank You. What is dirty wax. is it wax that has not been filtered all the way?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Eric Baxter said:


> Ok. Thank You. What is dirty wax. is it wax that has not been filtered all the way?


 :doh: yes


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

the wick didnt say anything at all. they just sent it to us.


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

Bee Bliss said:


> If a wick is burning itself out, it is either dirty wax (clogging the wick) or the wick is undersized (wick drowns).
> An undersized wick will have enough flame to melt the wax, but then cannot draw it up fast enough and it will drown in the wax melt pool.
> A clogged wick will run out of fuel to burn and the flame will go out.
> More than likely your wax is not clean enough. What did your wick tell you?


thw wick didnt say anything. they just sent it to us in the box.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Bee Bliss said:


> If a wick is burning itself out, it is either dirty wax (clogging the wick) or the wick is undersized (wick drowns).
> An undersized wick will have enough flame to melt the wax, but then cannot draw it up fast enough and it will drown in the wax melt pool.
> A clogged wick will run out of fuel to burn and the flame will go out.
> More than likely your wax is not clean enough. What did your wick tell you?


Read this again...then watch your wick burn and see what it tells you


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

HONEYDEW said:


> with 2/0 if you used #2 by acc. that would be the prob. as it is a smaller wick



#2 is larger than 2/0

1/0 is larger than 2/0, 2/0 is larger tha 3/0 etc. As the number over 0 gets larger the wick gets smaller
However
#1 is smaller than #2 which is smaller than #3 etc. As the number gets bigger the wick gets thicker. #6 would almost be shoe strick size


----------



## Eric Baxter (Sep 9, 2010)

honeyshack said:


> Read this again...then watch your wick burn and see what it tells you


ok. thanks.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks honeyshack I learned something today


----------

